# A very sad day



## hooves galore Nigerians (9 mo ago)

Well I woke up to a bad surprise our favorite duck had been killed.she was our only duckling I raised inside she was my baby.i was watering and saw something in the corner. she had been resting and had her head pulled through the fence by a predator.it was all torn up. Ever since it started getting warmer here in Texas the ducks haven't been going into the barn but this was the first time there was a killing.i only got one drake duckling out of her that I'm not keeping.i will have to start trying to get them in the barn but they haven't been so it will be difficult.were about to have kid goats as well so im very nerves.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aw, I’m so very sorry to hear that! 😔


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ugh..im sorry.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m sorry you are dealing with that… do you see tracks or anything to let you know what your dealing with? I’d want to know if something you’d have to be concerned about for baby goats. Or if it’s just a concern for your flocks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry.


----------



## hooves galore Nigerians (9 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> I’m sorry you are dealing with that… do you see tracks or anything to let you know what your dealing with? I’d want to know if something you’d have to be concerned about for baby goats. Or if it’s just a concern for your flocks.


No tracks it was in a grass area but I will put out a raccoon trap just in case and looking into getting a guard animal.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww thats awful. I hate that. I do hope you catch the predator.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is sad indeed. I am so sorry.
We are dealing with fox here so everyone gets locked in at night. The turkeys especially hate it.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh, I’m so sorry. I hope the rest of your ducks will be cooperative in getting to the safety of the barn at night for you.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’m so sorry.   Poor girl. Sending hugs!


----------



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

Im sorry for your loss!! I’m in Texas too and had such a bad problem with predators (mostly raccoons) eating our ducks- of course only the hens... Our ducks had a large area with a small pond that was enclosed. But we were losing 1 every couple of days. We built a hoop coop and put all the ducks in there. We move it around the field so they have new pasture each day. Nobody has died since we moved them into the hoop coop


----------



## AmyM505 (9 mo ago)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I have no experience with ducks, so I can't offer any advice, just hopeful that you can get the predator.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry. 😢


----------



## hooves galore Nigerians (9 mo ago)

I got some help herding them into the barn last night.we've had predators in the past but not up by our barn.our duck is sitting on some eggs I'm hoping a few of them were hers she was a great duck.


----------



## hooves galore Nigerians (9 mo ago)

😣I found some raccoon tracks around where she was killer today😭.at least I can relax about something harming the goats but now I know I have to be on guard about the chickens and ducks.we had already but chicken wire in the ground all the way around the barn.but still have to keep my eye open for suspicious activity. I will set up a few traps and try to trap it and bring it away.


----------



## hooves galore Nigerians (9 mo ago)




----------

